# Best Zombie Weapon?



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

I'm going to pick a Katana or Crowbar.

Katana is silent and efficient and gives you reach, never runs out of ammo, and looks BADASS!

A Crowbar (which everybody should have in their home/BOB kits) has multiple uses and is great for smashing skulls, popping open doors, just an all around good utility tool!

Of course none are as fun as a nice semi-auto rifle....yum.

Your thoughts?


----------



## DavyJones (Dec 30, 2011)

acidlittle said:


> I'm going to pick a Katana or Crowbar.
> 
> Katana is silent and efficient and gives you reach, never runs out of ammo, and looks BADASS!
> 
> ...


A machette! Yes, I love them! Also a shotgun of course.


----------



## gitnready4it (Jan 27, 2012)

Has to be a shotgun!


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

Cane knife


----------



## kev72 (Nov 2, 2011)

Flamethrower with a shotgun attached.


----------



## ZillaMonster (Dec 31, 2011)

Well, if the brain stem has to be severed, then a knife of sorts. Although I don't want to get close enough to use it and you can only take one by one down, I guess a chainsaw would be the fastest.


----------



## PrepperSon123 (Feb 13, 2012)

It's either A Glock or a M249 Saw!!


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

5 items for zombie apocalypse!






Funny story, this is how I met my pal Brett. He was the guy who started the '5 items for zombie apocalypse' craze that swept youtube by storm. We then met up for an expedition and the rest is history.


----------



## GunsKnivesSurvival (Mar 3, 2012)

I got tagged in that video swarm myself. Here are my five items: 




I have to say, since I made this video, I have changed my mind and feel that a tough bunt object like a crowbar or length of rebar would be better than the machete.


----------



## acidlittle (Jan 24, 2012)

Crowbars have tons of uses!


----------



## thomasdangerpowers (Mar 2, 2012)

A Ruger 10/22 with an archangel light weight synthetic stock with bayonet, good scope/laser light combo, a small aluminum bipod, extended magazines with magazine doublers and suppressor with a backpack of .22 subsonic ammo. The subsonic ammo and suppressor would make very little noise .22 can do alot of damage if you get good shot placement so the scope and laser light combo for a good shot accuracy and the bipod to keep it steady. You can carry thousands of rounds of .22 and it is easy to find but when I run out of ammo I would use the bayonet. The light weight synthedic stock would hold up great and help compensate for some of the weight of the extra gear on the gun better than a heavy wooded stock. Then again I'm assuming they are typical headshot takedown zombies not the night of the living dead 2 and 3 unkillable zombies


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

GunsKnivesSurvival said:


> I got tagged in that video swarm myself. Here are my five items:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just now watched that LMAO @ top heavy Elvis impersonator that is frikkin priceless


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)

acidlittle said:


> Crowbars have tons of uses!


I used to have a crowbar in the CR-V, and funny story. They were cutting me out of it, and the firefighter saw my maglite so he tries to distract me from the pain by going "What, you been hitting people with this?" and I was like "No, that's what the crowbar is for." and he looked past it and was like "Oh"


----------



## miho (Jun 10, 2012)

a spear? idk lol i figure with that i dont have to get too close to them. i like the chainsaw idea but what next if your out of gas? the machetes,what if they get stuck on somebodys skull? i figure with a spear ill have time to run if i have to and prob time to get it back if it gets stuck . now a shot gun thats in my opinion the perfect weapon till youre out of ammo.flame thrower also good,but in my opinion ..... what if they still walk and attack you. i guess i watch too many zombie flicks,them movies rocks


----------



## mwhartman (Jun 26, 2012)

I'm not sure there is a "best" so I have several. Most are in the 45 cal family


----------



## MickeysSurplus (Jun 6, 2012)

Cold Steel Katana Machete, Glock 21, CMMG M4 LE.


----------



## Chef (Jul 26, 2012)

I agree with the above post....my CMMG M4 LE. (I thought I was the only one who had one of these!)


----------



## Spydersweb (Jul 25, 2012)

Imade a zombie club with a ball hitch and a galvanized pipe and some grip tape it would smash a zombie skull real nice or maybe even open a door if need. It's just so heavy to tote lol


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

I really love the USA, you guys can buy guns as easy as buying a soda pop..
Here in Britain guns are practically banned and you can get arrested simply for saying the word "gun".
Over here we'll have to defend ourselves against zombs by poking their eyes out with a stick..


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Machete


----------



## jc-hunter (Nov 13, 2012)

Lucky Jim said:


> I really love the USA, you guys can buy guns as easy as buying a soda pop..
> Here in Britain guns are practically banned and you can get arrested simply for saying the word "gun".
> Over here we'll have to defend ourselves against zombs by poking their eyes out with a stick..


Today we can, but Obummer wants to take that away. I think we are headed for Civil War II.


----------



## LeverAction (Feb 8, 2013)

ok how many kids are on here ?


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

I think many people miss-interpret what a zombie weapon is. Originally in survivalist terms it meant what was the best gun for what unknown thing that may come along. Not actually fighting zombies. About saying what is the best bug out gun. Except would mean the best all around gun.


----------



## AsteroidX (Dec 11, 2012)

not many. But I have a kid thats a pro zombie killer in the virtual world.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

AsteroidX said:


> not many. But I have a kid thats a pro zombie killer in the virtual world.


I do ok at that myself :mrgreen: Not bad for an old guy.


----------



## yzingerr (Dec 9, 2012)

Im a machete kind of guy


----------



## bennettvm (Jan 5, 2013)

Walking Dead fan here. Biggest thing I always bring up is that they are slow as hell. A brisk walk is probably your best defense. All zombies seem to have a bum leg/knee/ankle and are limping. Is it me or couldn't you just walk the hell away??

Best weapons if I have to pick - .22 pistol and a .22 rifle. Doesn't take much to drop them, so why carry all that heavy equipment and ammo??


----------



## joec (Nov 12, 2012)

No telling but if I ever meet one for real I will be sure to let you know what kills them the best.


----------



## CourtSwagger (Jan 3, 2013)

Just started watching The Walking Dead. If it has taught me anything, it is that the crossbow is the ultimate zombie killer. My wife even commented tonight that she thinks we should get a crossbow. That is after we aquire a deuce and a half which she has decicded is the ultimate bug out vehicle. Man, I love that lady.


----------



## jc-hunter (Nov 13, 2012)

Machette., Ruger 10/22 w/ 3x9 scope and 25 rd. mags. Ruger Sr 22 pistol w/ CT laser for close in backup. Aguila Super Maximum 30 gr. round nose ammo in both. A guy could easily carry 1000 rds. of ammo on the run.


----------



## BDylan (Jan 2, 2013)

The Walking Dead is great and Daryl is an awesome zombie killer. However, a crossbow is a horrible zombie weapon. It is not practical at all for rapid fire...a bow is much quicker and a gun even better. Heck, a good machete is much better for dispatching the walking corpses...and it never runs out of ammo.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Base ball bat, M&P 22 and my plow truck.


----------



## Zeus121 (Feb 10, 2013)

Chipper said:


> Base ball bat, M&P 22 and my plow truck.


I'm new here and this is my first post, but ^ This guy knows what going on!


----------



## Carp614 (Jan 21, 2013)

This is the ultimate in Zombie apocolypse hardware. Of course back up machete / crow bar would be essential kit


----------



## 8675309 (Feb 17, 2013)

S&W 617 and about 10,000 round of Aguila Colibri. ssssshhhhhh!


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

The first rule of surviving a fight is not to be there. Zombie or any other entity 
That fails then fight from the greatest distance you can. I am using Thor bolt action 50
That fails out comes the 308.
They are still coming Break out the AR15 and light everything up
More close by 45 call to duty
If the knife come out I have failed


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

acidlittle said:


> I'm going to pick a Katana or Crowbar.
> 
> Katana is silent and efficient and gives you reach, never runs out of ammo, and looks BADASS!
> 
> ...


 Watched your video, you do not need a complete upper you need a stripped upper receiver currently a good one 100-159. If you like give me a yell I will explain what you need to know to swap the upper receiver out to a flat top using your barrel, Barrel nut, dust cover door ,forward asst.


----------



## 8675309 (Feb 17, 2013)

Smitty901 said:


> The first rule of surviving a fight is not to be there. Zombie or any other entity
> That fails then fight from the greatest distance you can. I am using Thor bolt action 50
> That fails out comes the 308.
> They are still coming Break out the AR15 and light everything up
> ...


sounds like a movie. But not realistic.


----------



## grinder37 (Mar 1, 2013)

8675309 said:


> sounds like a movie. But not realistic.


Actually,to me it sounds like a well thought out military type of tactic,more than realistic,even without zombies,but any foe.

As far as zombies go,I love the walking dead and never miss an episode,but do I believe that dead flesh can just reanimate and go on a meat eating spree?

Not in the least.

However,I do believe the living minds can be altered by drugs (aka bath salts) where a person is far from in their right minds and their body has become a bloodthirsty locomotive,or some diseases such as a mad cow or mutated flu strain or even human rabies.But if this happened,they wouldn't be the slow moving "walkers" you see commonly,I would think they'd be more like the crazed freaks in 28 days/weeks.If so,at the point you need to pull your knife out,you are already zombie food.

That being said,zombies are very low,perhaps even on the bottom of my long concern list as to why I even prep.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

In my opinion, the "Zombie" is a politically correct means of describing the roving persons that will be present after or during any type of government break down, or after a natural disaster.

Those who can not fend for them selves will be roming the area looking for life necessities, water, food, clothing, shelter,

They will be willing to take from others, what wellfare checks can no longer buy, 

These are the true zombies, the rest is all bull shit.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

8675309 said:


> sounds like a movie. But not realistic.


 It is when you have the weapons to use and I do.


----------



## ZombieMom (Mar 9, 2013)

Im a little obsessed so a gun is great but loud and getting a real silencer is most likely illegal, cross bow ( like Daryll of course) is great, I actually bought one, but rapid fire would be difficult to achieve. Weapons like swords crow bars and baseball bats would take an awfull amount of stamina to maintain. So best all around weapon? Variety. A small accurate hand gun, like a .22 pistol for short range. I really like my 30-30 for some distance but given that I live in Maine, the distance isnt really that far a couple hundred yards at best, a Kbar for close combat and I have a nice set of tomahawks for throwing. The military taught me a great thing: one mind any weapon. There is nothing that beats diversity and flexability when my family is at stake. Guns are great but do you really want to announce to the neighbor hood that you have a gun, ammo, and likely a good set of supplies?


----------



## JPARIZ (Feb 25, 2013)

A Star Trek Phaser! Far less messy than an M-16.


----------



## ZombieMom (Mar 9, 2013)

And quiet too!


----------



## Prepadoodle (May 28, 2013)

The best weapon for zombies is a comfortable pair of shoes and a good dog.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

The only zombies that I believe to be a problem will be the moochers and parasites of society who will emerge when their EBT cards, Obama phones, and welfare stops.
In that case I want to convince any who show up that further advance (from where they are first seen) , will be most unhealthy and they should seek other options.
I have a hunting rifle that will work nicely.


----------



## roy (May 25, 2013)

Fresh urine will kill zombies.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

ME! I am the weapon!. everything else is just a tool.the only zombies I have seen so far still have a heart that beats black and cold.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)




----------



## Fuzzee (Nov 20, 2012)

I agree that zombie's will be real enough post shtf and they'll be whining about who's gonna take care of them now. They'll be fat, lazy, and stupid and many will have their pants around the thighs and their underwear sticking out. I'll be happy enough with my M1A. It's pretty damn best to me. One shot to just about anyone's chest or piehole and the zombieizing is over.
Of course if I want to be quiet and save bullets, the machette is quite good.


----------



## RedbeardTheZombieHunter (May 12, 2013)

CourtSwagger said:


> Just started watching The Walking Dead. If it has taught me anything, it is that the crossbow is the ultimate zombie killer. My wife even commented tonight that she thinks we should get a crossbow. That is after we aquire a deuce and a half which she has decicded is the ultimate bug out vehicle. Man, I love that lady.


 Sounds like you've got yourself a keeper there! My wife and I are die-hard TWD on AMC fans and my BOV is a 1972 Kaiser Jeep M35A2 deuce bobbed down to a 4X4 with the M105 trailer bed and leaf springs. When I decided I wanted a bobbed deuce, I started doing tons of online research and watched about every deuce video I could find on youtube. Once I found the deuce I have now, I've done everything within my ability to make this into a "go-anywhere repair shop on wheels" kind of vehicle that would serve as a daily driver until the SHTF, in which case grab what I need and head for the BOL. Now that I own the truck of my dreams, I've learned so much more about how versatile these trucks really are!

The 465LDT Multifuel Hypercycle (diesel) engine means that the old motor oil in the bottles behind the garages of about half the home owners in America is the best source of free fuel you can get for this beast. Just pour it through a strainer sock right into the fuel tank. The engine-mounted air compressor provides the air pressure needed for the brake assist, horns, and windshield wipers. I have quick-connect couplers in certain positions on the air system in my deuce where I can connect a hose and run air tools, or fill tires. The 24-volt electrical system can be used to weld steel using a pair of jumper cables, a pair of Vise-Grips, and some 6013 arc welding electrodes. I also carry an air-powered barrel pump that I can use to scavenge fuel, be it from barrels, oil pans in abandoned cars (it's an option in an emergency). I currently have 3 55-gallon plastic barrels that I'll use to carry spare fuel as well as 2 5-gallon jerry cans. Between those and the truck's own 50-gallon fuel tank, I can now carry 220 gallons of fuel which since I bobbed the truck and took it down to just about 9500 pounds and my last milage estimate was around 15 to 18 MPG, giving me a fuel/distance range of about 3300 miles before I have to take on fuel. In an actual SHTF situation, the city will be the worst place you can be and getting out along with your family, your ride, and your balls in tact will be of the highest importance so it makes sense to have a vehicle that can push most obstacles out of your way without too much time lost. If the SHTF event happens to be an EMP or large X-class CME, anything with electronic fuel injection or ignition just might turn out to be a lawn ornament. The mechanical injection pump in the deuce means no electronics or even electricity are needed to keep the engine running. The list of pros on these trucks are WAAAAAYYYYY bigger than the cons list! If you have any other questions, just shoot me a PM and I'll help with any info I can provide. :grin:

I threw in a before and after set of my deuce so you can see the difference her diet made.


----------



## BetrayedAmerican (Jan 8, 2013)

I would say the brain. The best weapon in any situation is the brain. The ability to logically think about what is happening around you and what you will do to adapt to those surroundings will keep you alive. The matter of killing zombies matters not in the equipment you use more so than it does the intelligence to see something useful enough to get the job done. 

BTW there needs to be a new saying because KILLING ZOMBIES makes no sense they are already dead lol.


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

I'll see your crowbar and raise you a fat-max fubar

Stanley 55-099 FatMax Xtreme Fubar Functional Utility Bar - Amazon.com


----------



## 8675309 (Feb 17, 2013)

BetrayedAmerican said:


> I would say the brain.


you're kind of missing the point of the thread...


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

BetrayedAmerican said:


> ..The best weapon in any situation is the brain. The ability to logically think about what is happening around you and what you will do to adapt to those surroundings will keep you alive..


Right, people may arm themselves like Rambo but it won't do them a bit of good if they haven't got tactical commonsense in a SHTF situation. 
As a --ahem-- PC wargaming champion I tell my students- _"fight with your brain first and your weapons second"_ and it's worked fine for me in the play-by-email ladders over the past 10 years under my fighting name of 'Poor Old Spike".
Most of my opponents are adults from all around the world including America, some are serving military personnel, others are historians, defence contractors, gun clubbers etc but I hunt them down without mercy on the PC battlefields, not bad for a Brit who's never fired a real gun in my life!
When they come at me on the cyber battlefields with all guns blazing Hollywood style I think _"You're gonna have to do better than that sonny", _and proceed to surgically take them apart. 
For example I topped this ladder 3 years ago at the age of 62, but Wardog (3rd) and Hedgehog (15th) are in their 70's.


----------



## Nathan Jefferson (May 11, 2013)

BetrayedAmerican said:


> BTW there needs to be a new saying because KILLING ZOMBIES makes no sense they are already dead lol.


Actually the title is "Best Zombie Weapon." and that is just plain scary, cause I hope zombies don't learn how to use weapons...

I do like the multitude of horrible zombie movies out there, but I like to disagree with people when they say, "If you are prepared for zombies, you are prepared for anything!". If you have slow moving dumb zombies wandering around like they are referring too I wouldn't be too worried. I would be much more afraid of my many fat/lazy/dumb neighbors and their clunky old .22lr, let alone someone who is really armed and knows how to use it.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

The "best" weapon against zombies is to unplug your game console or computer. 
The zombies just disappear - like magic!


----------



## Tundra Dweller (May 18, 2013)

RedbeardTheZombieHunter said:


> Sounds like you've got yourself a keeper there! My wife and I are die-hard TWD on AMC fans and my BOV is a 1972 Kaiser Jeep M35A2 deuce bobbed down to a 4X4 with the M105 trailer bed and leaf springs. When I decided I wanted a bobbed deuce, I started doing tons of online research and watched about every deuce video I could find on youtube. Once I found the deuce I have now, I've done everything within my ability to make this into a "go-anywhere repair shop on wheels" kind of vehicle that would serve as a daily driver until the SHTF, in which case grab what I need and head for the BOL. Now that I own the truck of my dreams, I've learned so much more about how versatile these trucks really are!
> 
> The 465LDT Multifuel Hypercycle (diesel) engine means that the old motor oil in the bottles behind the garages of about half the home owners in America is the best source of free fuel you can get for this beast. Just pour it through a strainer sock right into the fuel tank. The engine-mounted air compressor provides the air pressure needed for the brake assist, horns, and windshield wipers. I have quick-connect couplers in certain positions on the air system in my deuce where I can connect a hose and run air tools, or fill tires. The 24-volt electrical system can be used to weld steel using a pair of jumper cables, a pair of Vise-Grips, and some 6013 arc welding electrodes. I also carry an air-powered barrel pump that I can use to scavenge fuel, be it from barrels, oil pans in abandoned cars (it's an option in an emergency). I currently have 3 55-gallon plastic barrels that I'll use to carry spare fuel as well as 2 5-gallon jerry cans. Between those and the truck's own 50-gallon fuel tank, I can now carry 220 gallons of fuel which since I bobbed the truck and took it down to just about 9500 pounds and my last milage estimate was around 15 to 18 MPG, giving me a fuel/distance range of about 3300 miles before I have to take on fuel. In an actual SHTF situation, the city will be the worst place you can be and getting out along with your family, your ride, and your balls in tact will be of the highest importance so it makes sense to have a vehicle that can push most obstacles out of your way without too much time lost. If the SHTF event happens to be an EMP or large X-class CME, anything with electronic fuel injection or ignition just might turn out to be a lawn ornament. The mechanical injection pump in the deuce means no electronics or even electricity are needed to keep the engine running. The list of pros on these trucks are WAAAAAYYYYY bigger than the cons list! If you have any other questions, just shoot me a PM and I'll help with any info I can provide. :grin:
> 
> I threw in a before and after set of my deuce so you can see the difference her diet made.


Stop by my place... i have 6, 55 gallon drums in my yard full of used diesel engine oil.. Yours for nothing.. I will help you load em.. Just yell out your name when you start up my driveway..


----------



## jadm (Aug 9, 2013)

one of those tree trimmers with a chain saw at the end. you have the reach of a spear and the cutting power of a chain saw


----------



## lgustavus81 (Aug 12, 2013)

I tend to lean towards blades myself. I have 2 katanas quite a few large machete and camping knives. If those go down I'll fall back to my SOG Seal2000. Then my last resort is my Emerson Super Commander!


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

8675309 said:


> S&W 617 and about 10,000 round of Aguila Colibri. ssssshhhhhh!


*BRILLIANT!* Zombies MANDATE head shots! If your putting a bullet into a skull at less than 50 yards, it doesn't matter if it's a .22 pistol, or a cannon ball. You can carry what? _*5,000*_ rounds of .22lr in any backpack. My choice was a Ruger MKIII "Hunter", but I'm jealous of the 617!

What else could you possibly need!?! Except maybe THIS THING!
Stanley Xtreme Fubar Functional Utility Bar-55-099 at The Home Depot






I can clean several tools outta my tool box and replace em ALL with this thing. AND how handy will it be in ANY SHTF scenario?!?

On my way to Home Depot in about 5 minutes to find one. Thanks Nathan!


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

RedbeardTheZombieHunter said:


> Sounds like you've got yourself a keeper there! My wife and I are die-hard TWD on AMC fans and my BOV is a 1972 Kaiser Jeep M35A2 deuce bobbed down to a 4X4 with the M105 trailer bed and leaf springs. When I decided I wanted a bobbed deuce, I started doing tons of online research and watched about every deuce video I could find on youtube. Once I found the deuce I have now, I've done everything within my ability to make this into a "go-anywhere repair shop on wheels" kind of vehicle that would serve as a daily driver until the SHTF, in which case grab what I need and head for the BOL. Now that I own the truck of my dreams, I've learned so much more about how versatile these trucks really are!
> 
> The 465LDT Multifuel Hypercycle (diesel) engine means that the old motor oil in the bottles behind the garages of about half the home owners in America is the best source of free fuel you can get for this beast. Just pour it through a strainer sock right into the fuel tank. The engine-mounted air compressor provides the air pressure needed for the brake assist, horns, and windshield wipers. I have quick-connect couplers in certain positions on the air system in my deuce where I can connect a hose and run air tools, or fill tires. The 24-volt electrical system can be used to weld steel using a pair of jumper cables, a pair of Vise-Grips, and some 6013 arc welding electrodes. I also carry an air-powered barrel pump that I can use to scavenge fuel, be it from barrels, oil pans in abandoned cars (it's an option in an emergency). I currently have 3 55-gallon plastic barrels that I'll use to carry spare fuel as well as 2 5-gallon jerry cans. Between those and the truck's own 50-gallon fuel tank, I can now carry 220 gallons of fuel which since I bobbed the truck and took it down to just about 9500 pounds and my last milage estimate was around 15 to 18 MPG, giving me a fuel/distance range of about 3300 miles before I have to take on fuel. In an actual SHTF situation, the city will be the worst place you can be and getting out along with your family, your ride, and your balls in tact will be of the highest importance so it makes sense to have a vehicle that can push most obstacles out of your way without too much time lost. If the SHTF event happens to be an EMP or large X-class CME, anything with electronic fuel injection or ignition just might turn out to be a lawn ornament. The mechanical injection pump in the deuce means no electronics or even electricity are needed to keep the engine running. The list of pros on these trucks are WAAAAAYYYYY bigger than the cons list! If you have any other questions, just shoot me a PM and I'll help with any info I can provide. :grin:
> 
> I threw in a before and after set of my deuce so you can see the difference her diet made.


YOU OWN A DEUCE AN A HALF IN SUBURBIA!?! You are officially KING of this forum!!! And would EASILY be the most awesome neighbor ever!  Move here, I'll sell the Harley and get an M715 so we can REALLY p.o. everyone on the street! 

Part of my meager kit. 
View attachment 2369


View attachment 2370


I actually am old enough, and sensible enough to prep for real world threats.  BUT, calling it Zombies IS just more fun! 

Original Canary Yellow paint didn't last to long.
View attachment 2371


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

BigCheeseStick said:


> *BRILLIANT!* Zombies MANDATE head shots! If your putting a bullet into a skull at less than 50 yards, it doesn't matter if it's a .22 pistol, or a cannon ball. You can carry what? _*5,000*_ rounds of .22lr in any backpack. My choice was a Ruger MKIII "Hunter", but I'm jealous of the 617!
> 
> What else could you possibly need!?! Except maybe THIS THING!
> Stanley Xtreme Fubar Functional Utility Bar-55-099 at The Home Depot
> ...


I think I would have cut the "pry bar/nail puller" end off as well, maybe cut back at a reverse angle, open that hole up a bit and use it for jabbing.

Just makes it awkward if you're swinging it, and knowing me, I'd wind up taking the side of my face off or puncturing a lung with what amounts to an overhanging chunk of metal. Think about it, grab it by the handle and you've probably got at least 4 to 5 inches of steel below your hand, at an inward angle, pointed right at you (if you're right handed). I just see bad things happening. Other than that, it's a bad ass utility/defensive/offensive tool.

I love big thinkers. :-D


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

Check this one out.

Dead On Tools Annihilator 18 in. Wrecking and Utility Bar-AN18 at The Home Depot

They had it at Home Depot to. Same price, and the bottom point is sharp enough they had a rubber protector over it. But I like the 90 degree angle "board twister" on the Stanley wrecking bar, and the Stanley is actually *REALLY* heavy for it's size! Where the Annihilator is more the weight you'd expect a normal hammer or pry bar that size to be. I still want to be able to use this for it's intended purpose if needed to.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

If zombies were real; If I had to fight them off; and IF I was out of ammo; I would rather have a lightweight twelve foot pike than a pry bar with a built in nail puller.
Before it was modified it was a great tool - after modification it is good for fire rescue and not much else.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

Lucky Jim said:


> I really love the USA, you guys can buy guns as easy as buying a soda pop..
> Here in Britain guns are practically banned and you can get arrested simply for saying the word "gun".
> Over here we'll have to defend ourselves against zombs by poking their eyes out with a stick..


This is the reason why I try to avoid a watching British Zombie movies. No one ever has gun to fight them. Sorry mate, Im not tryng to put down England, but your gun laws do suck. Move here in the good 'ole US of A. As a legal resident here, you will be allowed to own weapons. you can't take them back to the UK but you will be allowed to have them here.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

PaulS said:


> If zombies were real; If I had to fight them off; and IF I was out of ammo; I would rather have a lightweight twelve foot pike than a pry bar with a built in nail puller.
> Before it was modified it was a great tool - after modification it is good for fire rescue and not much else.


 I bought it for the tool box in my truck. It'll allow me to take out a few other tools to be replaced with just this one. But, in case of "Zombie attack" or any _REAL_ SHTF situation, having something this compact, shape, and with this much weight should prove VERY effective as a breaching tool. That, a nice big set of bolt cutters, and a lock pick kit may mean the difference between being able to get needed supplies, or becoming a statistic.

If S has _REALLY_ HTF. I couldn't care less if my getting supplies I need to live is going to be called "looting or burglary" later on by someone who's life _wasn't_ in danger. Don't let it come as a surprised how UNpolitically correct people starving to death will become!

Lock pick kits and such are easy to find online, and even easier to use with a little practice. And something I HIGHLY recommend for anyone prepping.

I've got a 12ga breacher to, but odds are you don't want everyone in a mile radius to hear what your doing.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

BigCheeseStick said:


> I bought it for the tool box in my truck. It'll allow me to take out a few other tools to be replaced with just this one. But, in case of "Zombie attack" or any _REAL_ SHTF situation, having something this compact, shape, and with this much weight should prove VERY effective as a breaching tool. That, a nice big set of bolt cutters, and a lock pick kit may mean the difference between being able to get needed supplies, or becoming a statistic.
> 
> If S has _REALLY_ HTF. I couldn't care less if my getting supplies I need to live is going to be called "looting or burglary" later on by someone who's life _wasn't_ in danger. Don't let it come as a surprised how UNpolitically correct people starving to death will become!
> 
> ...


I have three lock pick sets and I have used them to open neighbors doors when they were locked out and help friends get into their cars when they have locked their keys in the car. They are easy to use when you know what you are doing but for a novice it will be way too time consuming. Most would be better served with a lead shot battering ram.


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

mhans827 said:


> This is the reason why I try to avoid a watching British Zombie movies. No one ever has gun to fight them. Sorry mate, Im not tryng to put down England, but your gun laws do suck. Move here in the good 'ole US of A. As a legal resident here, you will be allowed to own weapons. you can't take them back to the UK but you will be allowed to have them here.


Hey now, Shaun of the Dead was a CLASSIC!


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

PaulS said:


> I have three lock pick sets and I have used them to open neighbors doors when they were locked out and help friends get into their cars when they have locked their keys in the car. They are easy to use when you know what you are doing but for a novice it will be way too time consuming. Most would be better served with a lead shot battering ram.


After getting my fist kit I would practice with several old pad locks while watching tv in the evenings. My daughter saw me and wanted to try and picked it up in no time to. DOES TAKE PRACTICE. But like you mention, it can prove mighty handy on occasion even in normal daily life. Good tool / skill to have!


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

For hand to hand a hawk and bowie.
At across the street distance a good semi auto 22.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

Seneca said:


> For hand to hand a hawk and bowie.
> At across the street distance a good semi auto 22.


If you're going with a hawk and bowie (I love your thinking), you should keep it more traditional and go for a Colt 1860 Army or a Remington 1858. Just for across the street of course. ;-)


----------



## BigCheeseStick (Aug 7, 2013)

And I didn't even pay him to back me up on all that!


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Pretty Much


----------



## exmilitary (Jun 17, 2013)

I will go with the crowbar and shotgun. They make a great pair if used properly.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

ZombieMom said:


> Im a little obsessed so a gun is great but loud and getting a real silencer is most likely illegal.
> 
> Suppressors, AKA "Silencers" are not Illegal. Anyone who can buy a firearm can buy them. The only difference is, it is highly regulated. You have to get a more extensive background checks and pay $200 for an NFA Tax Stamp and wait 90 days. ( unfortunately the NFA Branch of the BATFE is running 9 months behind. But nevertheless it is not illegal to own and it can be had.)


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

When My step-son was about 6 years old we bought him a baseball bat, I still have it. Imagine a baseball bat about 1/3 adult size and that's it. Not worth a crap as a baseball bat but I have yet to find anything that would make a better MSBB ( Multiple Speed Bastard Beater).


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I really don't want an enemy to get close enough that I can use a club or a knife. Since I spend most of my time on the homestead and it is private posted property I have no need for "arm length" protection. My 357 will handle anyone from 25 feet to 100 yards.


----------



## Doc Holliday (Dec 22, 2012)

for zombies (democrats after SHTF) I want one of these!!


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

GTGallop said:


> Pretty Much


This......


----------



## lgustavus81 (Aug 12, 2013)

Got my shotgun ready!


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Twelve gauge they never get a chance to say they're sorry.


----------



## lgustavus81 (Aug 12, 2013)

retired guard said:


> Twelve gauge they never get a chance to say they're sorry.


Means you never have to say sorry either!


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

As close as I am to Chicago, I worry about more than 5 "Zombies" at a time. besides, I'd prefer to keep them a lot father away than my shotgun will shoot.


----------



## wesley762 (Oct 23, 2012)

paraquack said:


> As close as I am to Chicago, I worry about more than 5 "Zombies" at a time. besides, I'd prefer to keep them a lot father away than my shotgun will shoot.


I don't know about your shotgun but mine is 8 plus 1....


----------



## retired guard (Mar 7, 2013)

Mine to and he has friends!


----------



## lgustavus81 (Aug 12, 2013)

5+1. But his buddy has 80 little ones ready to back him up!


----------



## TomC51 (Sep 28, 2013)

A nice katana and a Sig P250 .45 with Hornady Zombie Killers. I like close in work.


----------



## 8675309 (Feb 17, 2013)

if I could get a 30rnd mag for my Ruger SR22, that would be perfect. Tat way, if I am swarmed by them at clase range, I dont have to swing a rifle around! pew pew pew!


rickfromillinois said:


> I will stay with a Ruger 10-22 with a 4 or 5 of 50 rd mags. Since a zombie can only be killed by a head shot, it is more then enough to do the job. You can easily carry 500-1000 rds of .22's. It seems to me by watching the Walking Dead that your biggest threats from zombies is that either they take you by surprise or there are so many of them that they overwhelm you. To me the answer to the 2nd part of the problem is always have a weapon that has a high capacity, you can carry allot of ammo for, and that has enough range to keep the zombies from getting too close to you. A .22 with high capacity magazines seems to be the best answer to me.


----------



## Lucky Jim (Sep 2, 2012)

A Brit taxi driver let me handle his Maglite torch (flashlight) which he uses for protection and I was so impressed by its tremendous weight I got one for myself (left)..
It cost me about 22 GBpounds (31 USdollars) and will make a fearsome dual-purpose weapon to either club zombs or blind them, it's made of steel, takes 4 batteries and weighs a ton and a whack from it will deck any zomb.
The beam is so powerful i swear I can bounce it off the moon.
Rendering them unconscious or blind isn't messy like sticking a knife in them is. And once they're reeling about you can entertain them with a series of further clubbings to finish them off.
(The one on the right is just a pocket thing for getting down blacked-out stairwells in a power cut)


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

Lucky Jim said:


> A Brit taxi driver let me handle his Maglite torch (flashlight) which he uses for protection and I was so impressed I got one for myself (left)..
> It cost me about 22 GBpounds (31 USdollars) and will make a fearsome weapon to club zombs, it takes 4 batteries and weighs a ton and a kiss from it will deck any zomb.
> Rendering them unconscious isn't messy like sticking a knife in them is. And once they're down and dazed you can entertain them with a series of further clubbings to finish them off, they better not mess with me!
> (The one on the right is just a pocket thing for getting down blacked-out stairwells in a power cut)


That will do the trick! I like the maglite in the C-cell batteries because you can get a better grip on it.


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

Have to go with Katana for close up and personal & cross bow or compound bow for longer range...9mm w/ extended mag for the ohh crap weapon... :lol:


----------



## Meangreen (Dec 6, 2012)

I like the idea of a snow plow and just drive back and forth thru them.


----------



## LastsoundClick (Oct 24, 2013)

I would definitely do a metal baseball bat and a shotgun.... the baseball bat is easy to smash heads with and if it gets bent no biggie just continue swinging... the shotgun is well a shotgun no reasoning needed!


----------



## pharmer14 (Oct 27, 2012)

Depends on the situation. I think for a zombie or two, the crossbow might work best, but for more zombies than that, I'd be more proactive. 

I'd have a defensive perimeter made with things like baited pits and other traps set up. There's also something to be said for avoiding them with things like underground hides or strategic platforms in the trees. 

I'd also probably go with an AR when I finally get one, my 45, and a good old fashioned 12 gauge. 

People who say the cross bow as a blanket slay me... Contrary to popular belief, you can't make ammo for them if they are the modern high tension models. The tension will literally shatter a wooden arrow.


----------



## 6811 (Jan 2, 2013)

alterego said:


> In my opinion, the "Zombie" is a politically correct means of describing the roving persons that will be present after or during any type of government break down, or after a natural disaster.
> 
> Those who can not fend for them selves will be roming the area looking for life necessities, water, food, clothing, shelter,
> 
> ...


Government breakdown is actually the best case scenario in shtf... roving people or mauraders are not much problem for the prepared and they are not the "zombies". after all, we will be roving as well from time to time during SHTF. the real threat to every one are the real "Zombies". 
they will be searching for you. they have unlimited supply of weapons, ammo, food, water vehicles and fuel. they are not that easy to kill because they move fast, they got communications devices and there are hoards of them. you cant reason with them and they wont show mercy. if they dont shoot you in the face they will capture you and place you in central location so they could turn you into a sheep. there are 2 kinds of Zombies. one wears camo and the other is a much more dangerous... they could be identified easily by the small shiny piece of metalic object they wear on their right upper chest. not all of the shiny metal wearers are Zombies, if you can find ones that have not "turned", they can be your best friend. they can give you intel and some useful info. they are also trained to fight and to survive.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

IF and it's a big "IF" the zombies do attack then all bets are off and laws will mean little to nothing. Then it will be time to make the best silencer you can and be as stealth as you can. If you are down to a sword, crossbow, baseball bat or some type of club you are in deep shit and probably going to die. You will need accurate, rapid gun fire and distance if you really expect to survive, IMO. After the first encounter you better have learned how to stop/kill them and not let age or gender cause any doubt! When in doubt shoot. Hopefully you will have back/help and plenty of ammo. A bulldozer/tractor with a scoop or blade to dig burn pits and move the dead afterwords will be a plus. A fortified position will be necessary too. Hopefully they will be as dumb as those shown on TV and not able to fire weapons or operate machinery/cars or it will be all but a matter of time if they have any thought process other than finding live food. If you can get/make a flame thrower for up close and personal that might get you through, if you can out run them til they burn up.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

M-1 carbine, .30 caliber. Light weight, decent penetrating within a 100 yards +. Nice size hole for dead brains to ooze out of. 15 or 30 round mags, and ammo isn't or wasn't expensive when I purchased stockpile. Put a bayonet on it for real close in combat. Almost anyone can handle. If I need more range, then I'll go with an AR in 5.56 or 7.62. All depends on range. But since I only believe in living "zombies" not the undead kind, I'll use anything can stop them in their tracks, and there's plenty of calibers that'll do that.


----------



## warrior4 (Oct 16, 2013)

When it comes to zombies layered defense is always the best defense. First avoid contact as much as possible. Zombies can't bite what they can't grab. Second, if zombies have spotted you find a choke point where you won't get swarmed and can pick them off one at a time. Third, bow and arrow or crossbow, long range without letting other zombies in the area know where you are and reusable ammo. Fourth, insert your favorite firearm, again distance is your friend when it comes to zombies. Finally, melee weapon, preferably a sword that will be able to de-cap the zombie.

I'd avoid something like a chainsaw. It requires gas which could be more useful elsewhere and also the blood spatter could be spreading the zombie infection who knows where. Better to keep the infection minimized as much as possible.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

How many of us are talking about ZOMBIES from literature and how many are talking about the "zombie" of the mindless hoard of have nots that want to kill us for what we have and they don't? While I wouldn't want to get hit by a .22 LR from pistol or rifle, I want something a little wallop to it.


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

Mythbusters did a whole show on this!! (sorry if this was already brought up. =( I didn't read the whole thread) It was a fun watch!!
M5 Zombie Gallery : Discovery Channel

MythBusters: Zombie Combat with Michael Rooker : Video : Discovery Channel


----------



## Titan6 (May 19, 2013)

Lucky Jim said:


> I really love the USA, you guys can buy guns as easy as buying a soda pop..
> Here in Britain guns are practically banned and you can get arrested simply for saying the word "gun".
> Over here we'll have to defend ourselves against zombs by poking their eyes out with a stick..


Oh well when the zombies come a running..then just mug your local criminals and take their guns


----------



## slcprepper (Dec 18, 2013)

I prefer my gerber machete with the saw on the back. Has a good heft to it for chopping


----------



## LANCERCO001 (Jan 20, 2014)

as much as i love my katana and my shotgun truth is i would have my fire hatchet as my multipurpose weapon an tool. the katana isn't going to help in a corridor and the blade will chip over time. sadly the shotgun will run out of ammo at some point even if i'm doing my own reloads as ill need primers, hulls, powder, and projectiles. the best weapon in my humble opinion is one own intelligence and ability to think on your feet as that's something the zombie doesn't have.

an on a side note remember the walking dead are not your only enemy in the zombie Apocalypse


----------



## MrsInor (Apr 15, 2013)

Too bad flamethrowers are not legal.


----------



## LANCERXO2 (Jan 16, 2014)

Firearm: Any .22LR rifle and since .22LR ammo is cheap as hell, stockpile on it. Reason being (I'm going by the original solution to zombies) is that once you neutralize the brain, you're gonna want accuracy, .22LR's have practically no recoil.

Blunt Weapon: Giant meat-tenderizer. Got the hard, rough side to just bury into their skulls and into their cerebrum.

Bladed Weapon: As my friend LANCERCO001 has stated a katana is limited by it's disadvantages will in corridors or cramped areas (which I've already stated to him once before). Perhaps a halberd, pole-arms are almost perfect when in corridors as you can keep the enemy at bay and he has no way to get around and the crescent blade below it would cover the disadvantages of pole-arms when out in an open field. Perhaps a spear and a short-sword of some kind at your side. Both bases covered. My apologies, although I have some basic knowledge of bladed weapons, they aren't exactly my forte.


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Mrs Inor, I like a supersoaker watergun filled with denatured alcohol. They are not illegal, unless you get caught..


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Garden sprayer with a 50/50 mix of lacquer thinner and Styrofoam (by weight) and a burn cup attached.... at least you can see the flame!


----------



## Mish (Nov 5, 2013)

PaulS said:


> Garden sprayer with a 50/50 mix of lacquer thinner and Styrofoam (by weight) and a burn cup attached.... at least you can see the flame!


You have issues! lol


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

I have issues? Of course I have issues! nobody will pull the blinkin' plug and make the zombies go away.

I think I'll take a walk and think about the nicer things in life....


----------



## dannydefense (Oct 9, 2013)

LANCERXO2 said:


> Firearm: Any .22LR rifle and since .22LR ammo is cheap as hell, stockpile on it. Reason being (I'm going by the original solution to zombies) is that once you neutralize the brain, you're gonna want accuracy, .22LR's have practically no recoil.


You have made an enemy today, Sir. A very fierce, yet easily distracted enemy. A fuzzy enemy, because your enemy can't find his razor most of the time.

An enemy nevertheless.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

I've dodged this thread for while now, but came back to it. I'm still not sure if we're talking about the Zombies of the movies and stories that scare our girl friends or X girl friends? Or are we talking about the zombies (notice small case) that will kill you to get your food and supplies you prepped away in the basement?


----------



## LANCERCO001 (Jan 20, 2014)

dannydefense said:


> You have made an enemy today, Sir. A very fierce, yet easily distracted enemy. A fuzzy enemy, because your enemy can't find his razor most of the time.
> 
> An enemy nevertheless.


*jingles keys*


----------



## Godzilla (Jan 16, 2014)

I think the crowbar is a good choice. Half life anyone?


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

In a "Walking Dead" Zombie situation, I will stick with a good .22 rifle, like a 10-22. My reasoning is that if it takes a headshot to put one down, a .22 from a rifle can do the job easily from 100 yards. IMO you want to keep them well out of arm's reach. A very high plus is that you can easily carry 500 rounds of .22 long rifle rounds without much problem.


----------



## paratus (Jan 31, 2014)

My personal preference would be a high quality pitch fork with the sturdiest handle you can get. Cut the tines down to about 2 1/4" and sharpen. Wrap in grip tape

Short tines reduce the risk of getting stuck, but long enough to pierce the skull and brain. 
Wide spread tines increases the chance of a successful penetrating strike.
Long reach, because you have to keep your distance. 
Can use it to impale and steer zombies to use them as a shield. 
Can be swung if needed. 
Use long ways if you need to push off a mob. 
Doubles as a walking stick. 

Not a very useful weapon unless you're fighting Romero/Walking Dead type zombies.


----------



## Riot (Feb 1, 2014)

A non firearm? Maybe a tactical ax.


----------



## younggunner (Feb 11, 2014)

In my ultimate zombie kit for fire arms I would choose the FNP90 and the FN 5.7 pistol because they have hi velocity ammo that is light weight and they both are compact with high capacities the p90 can hold 50rds and the 5.7 can hold 20rds. The ammo is the same also and made to be suppressed. For a knife I would have a Cold steel Trailmaster on my belt and a leatherman multitool. I would also have a melee weopon which would be the coldsteel boar spear this would be an excellent choice for traveling and for defending a location because the spear has a good reach and a 12 inch long blade. FOr travel it would double as a walking stick which would mean that I would always have a weapon in my hand when ever walking which would reduce my reaction time. as far as defending a location the spear would be perfect for stabbing zombies through a fence or from on top of a wall or building. If the spear broke it would still be useful because it would then become a knife and a heavy staff for fighting which are both lethal.


----------



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

nice i gotta get one of these


Nathan Jefferson said:


> I'll see your crowbar and raise you a fat-max fubar
> 
> Stanley 55-099 FatMax Xtreme Fubar Functional Utility Bar - Amazon.com


----------



## Smokin04 (Jan 29, 2014)

In the UK...a box of old vinyls that I could toss at the zombies. 

IN the US...I have to say that I'm biased. I have a few years of Kendo experience, thus I must tip my hat and give the nod to the katana. I believe I have enough swordsmanship to drop a few hundred or so zombies before I would feel the need to retreat. 

Guns (as much as I love everything about them) will eventually run dry, and/or malfunction, and without a Plan B, hopefully you can manage an escape.

My sword and I will last and put up a hell of a fight until my arms fall off.


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

I saw on the show "Sons of Guns" (Red Jacket Firearms) where they modified a 10-22 and added a bayonet to it. Could come in handy if you actually run out of ammo or need to reload. Considering that one bite could kill you, I would want to keep some distance between them and me especially if you are talking about running into 50-100 of them at a time, if not more. Then you have to worry about running into "bad guys" who may want to take whatever they want from you. Some kind of club or sharp object will only work if that is all that THEY have, and once again, if there are a few of them, you are screwed.


----------



## younggunner (Feb 11, 2014)

Yeah I saw that also they actually sell the kit to convert your 10/22 into that gun which is similar in look and size to the FNP90 which is one of my ultimate zombie guns because of the hi capacity of the mags 50rds!


----------



## PrepConsultant (Aug 28, 2012)

younggunner said:


> Yeah I saw that also they actually sell the kit to convert your 10/22 into that gun which is similar in look and size to the FNP90 which is one of my ultimate zombie guns because of the hi capacity of the mags 50rds!


It is a kick ass little round too. I got the FN 5.7 and love it. You can shoot 100yds accurately and even 200yds if you do your part. I am workin on a trade for the 90 and I should have it in a week or so,, Bot the most practical round but WHO CARES???


----------



## Notsoyoung (Dec 2, 2013)

The only reason I focused on a .22 LR instead of the 5.7 is the difficulty in finding 5.7 ammo. As it becomes more popular, then Katy bar the door, but as of now I will stick with a 10-22 or an AR-15.


----------



## younggunner (Feb 11, 2014)

Like I said that would be my ultimate my reality is an AR and a Glock


----------



## Charles Martel (Mar 10, 2014)

Are we talking Dawn of The Dead/Walking Dead type zombies, or are we talking 28 Days, or (heaven forbid) World War Z type Zombies? 

If we're talking your standard Walking Dead type Zombie, I would take a track hoe, a generator, and welder. I know this seems a little out there, and I know I'm not REALLY answering the OP's question like I should, but I would have my area completely Zombie free in a matter of days with those three things. 

Sadly, though, real Zombies (people who have surrendered their critical thinking abilities to the state) are far more difficult to deal with than the walking dead.


----------



## James m (Mar 11, 2014)

I would go with a shotgun but they never seem to have any range. And I do have a liking to ar-10's and .308 ar style rifles. But I'm going to have to either go with a .223 ar or a long range rifle like a .300 win mag.


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

I didn't read this entire thread, but I've found the most useful weapon against zombies is an Obama T-shirt. They tend to want to eat brains and realize that none will be found in the wearer of said shirts... (And, this is meant to be a joke, so please don't get your hackles all raised up. We're talking about ZOMBIES, right? :lol: )


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Pastornator!
I tend to agree with your creative approach. Carry on my good man!


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Zombies......really?!?! what you really mean, are *people* who are off their med's and probably starving to death?!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

jro1 said:


> Zombies......really?!?! what you really mean, are *people* who are off their med's and probably starving to death?!


Maybe...but what I really expect are people who have no regard for civility who are overly entitled and want my stuff. Defunct individuals from an ingrained cultural multi-generational wasteland that feel like they can take what they want. Attempts at some feudal version of the knockout game ain't gonna work at Slippy Lodge.


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Maybe...but what I really expect are people who have no regard for civility who are overly entitled and want my stuff. Defunct individuals from an ingrained cultural multi-generational wasteland that feel like they can take what they want. Attempts at some feudal version of the knockout game ain't gonna work at Slippy Lodge.


I'm with ya there, but I don't know about this whole Zombie deal?!


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

Have you checked election totals over the last decade or so?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

jro1 said:


> I'm with ya there, but I don't know about this whole Zombie deal?!


Here is a recent example of the Zombies...


----------



## oldmurph58 (Feb 8, 2014)

Yep, zombies


----------



## pastornator (Apr 5, 2013)

Slippy, many of us raised hell when WalMart began their anti-gun campaign, but perhaps it is for the better in the long run, eh? :roll:


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

pastornator said:


> Slippy, many of us raised hell when WalMart began their anti-gun campaign, but perhaps it is for the better in the long run, eh? :roll:


Yes, sir...Sad example of more things to come I fear...and doubtful that these Zombies are defending the Bill of Rights!


----------



## Beach Kowboy (Feb 13, 2014)

Slippy said:


> Here is a recent example of the Zombies...


I saw that video and a few others. This might come off as harsh but I don't care. Plus, I started drinking out checking for calves earlier so have loose lips right now. This is how things are NOW BEFORE any SHTF event happened. What do you guys think it will be like AFTER?! Personally, I would say that it's too bad a few guys don't show up with miniguns and clean the place out. But then they would want to go after the 2nd amendment. So just block all exits and burn it to the ground.. I would bet that everyone inthere is up to no good. That's why they are there!! Just like a month or so ago when the computers for ebt was down and everyone had "no limit" on their card. They were showing up buying buggies and buggies full of shit! I have not heard about one of the cock suckers getting in trouble over it.. So WE are paying for them to do whatever in the **** they want!! As long as you are a minority, you can do whatever you want and not get in trouble. Then, if you do. They will reduce charges for you.. Then they STILL end up in jail after all the breaks they get.. Talk about stupidity!! Look at OJ.. The stupid **** got away with MURDER but was still dumb enough to get in trouble for stealing shit at gunpoint later on..STUPID!! Some PEOPLE just don't think!!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Beach Kowboy said:


> I saw that video and a few others. This might come off as harsh but I don't care. Plus, I started drinking out checking for calves earlier so have loose lips right now. This is how things are NOW BEFORE any SHTF event happened. What do you guys think it will be like AFTER?! Personally, I would say that it's too bad a few guys don't show up with miniguns and clean the place out. But then they would want to go after the 2nd amendment. So just block all exits and burn it to the ground.. I would bet that everyone inthere is up to no good. That's why they are there!! Just like a month or so ago when the computers for ebt was down and everyone had "no limit" on their card. They were showing up buying buggies and buggies full of shit! I have not heard about one of the cock suckers getting in trouble over it.. So WE are paying for them to do whatever in the **** they want!! As long as you are a minority, you can do whatever you want and not get in trouble. Then, if you do. They will reduce charges for you.. Then they STILL end up in jail after all the breaks they get.. Talk about stupidity!! Look at OJ.. The stupid **** got away with MURDER but was still dumb enough to get in trouble for stealing shit at gunpoint later on..STUPID!! Some PEOPLE just don't think!!


Quite possibly the most passionate post of the day! BK is the MAN!


----------



## jro1 (Mar 3, 2014)

here's what Gunny thinks of your Zombie apocalypse!


----------

